# XDS still having problems?



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

Was looking at the new XDS in both 9mm and 45ca. but was wondering if either or both of these were still having issues (ftf,fte,etc. 
Any info you have would really be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I haven't heard of any issues. Mine has been perfect, as have the two or three others that I have personal knowledge of.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

About 400 rounds through my XDs 9 so far. No problem or issues at all.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I've had the .45 for about 7 months. Its performance has been flawless through thousands of rounds. I'll probably buy the 9MM as soon as I make room for it in my safe.


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

From what I have been reading they were having light primer strikes with a lot of the first guns. The newer guns have a rectangular shape on the end of the firing pin that corrects the problem. I am not sure on what date the different firing pin went into production. Hope this helps you out so you don't get a lemon. All new model guns have some problem at first.


----------



## TexasSlinger (Aug 4, 2013)

XDS 45 is sick. 
Winchesters get eatin up by it. Still lookin for standard magz!


----------

